# Out of Home Streaming from Bolt Getting E=41 V=4 Error



## nitro001 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello,
I recently switched to Tivo with a Bolt 1TB. I am trying to get Out of Home streaming to work on both my Google Pixel XL, my Samsung Tab S3 or even the Tivo Online trough the browser. In the while I am on the road for work and I keep getting the following messages. From a browser, I receive: We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video is not supported at this time.

From the Android App on my Tab S3, I receive:
Problem with streaming device. Your streaming device has encountered a problem . Running streaming setup may fix the problem. Error Code: E=41 V=4.

From my Android App on my Pixel XL, I sometimes get the E-41 V=4 Error, or I sometimes get:
Out-of-home streaming is not permitted from this DVR. Contact your service provider for further information. Error Code: E=8 V=-1.

If i try to run the setup outside my home network it of course fails. But inside my home network, it works perfectly fine. Setup works and streaming also works. I have tried this a couple times now doing the re-setup and same results. I even tried connecting via VPN as I have an Asus RT-AC66U with an OpenVPN server that I can connect into for other local network resources such as my NAS storage.

And I checked my Device settings in my Tivo account and it is configured for both Video Sharing and Downloads.

I only have 1 Tivo Box, although it is connected via Wifi and not Ethernet.

Would anyone have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Note that out-of-home streaming will not work with the browser. I don't do much with streaming but it did work for me on my ancient Android 4.4.2 tablet while at a conference but this was with a Roamio Pro.

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo was experimenting with/beta-testing out-of-home browser streaming last Fall/Winter, and some users had the capability at the time. But despite the beta and TiVo's earlier announced intentions, the functionality has not yet been put in place.  Now that Mavrik is dead, it would be good to see TiVo return to this functionality and mainstream it.


----------



## nitro001 (Oct 31, 2017)

Well I am back home and sure enough streaming is working again. Both my Pixel which is running Android 8 and the Tab S3 which is on Android 7 are rooted. I did notice that the Tivo app asks for root permissions when it runs as well in this case. I have tried both Grant and Deny with root with the same result.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

nitro001 said:


> Both my Pixel which is running Android 8 and the Tab S3 which is on Android 7 are rooted


If you are rooted, the TiVo app may behave oddly. Can you try accessing the TiVo out-of-home using the app on a non-rooted Android device?

And it doesn't make any sense, but many times a clear cache of the TiVo app, uninstall, phone reboot, and reinstall of the app fixes some problems. But I would guess being rooted is the cause of the problem.


----------



## powrcow (Sep 27, 2010)

nitro001 said:


> I did notice that the Tivo app asks for root permissions when it runs as well in this case. I have tried both Grant and Deny with root with the same result.


While you may deny root access, you still have system level root access possible somewhere else. TiVo has to ensure it maintains integrity of the DRM'd cable company videos, so the app may not work on rooted phones. The app can do many things to see if it's running on a rooted phone, like checking for 'su' or 'Superuser' binaries anywhere in PATH or other known areas, checking build tags, etc.


----------



## nitro001 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello,
Not sure if this helps, I have an update. I had been testing at home and remotely at Hotel WiFi and saw the error. I was at a relatives house who had standard WiFi (Non-Hotel wifi and it did stream just fine from that. So I am wondering if it is something specific with the Wifi connections you have to login to.


----------



## ChurchillWS (Jan 25, 2017)

I constantly get these errors on my Tab S2 and LG G Pad7 and neither are rooted. I've experienced these issues since I've had my Bolt, U.S Thanksgiving 2016. 

It happens several times a day and I don't really have a fix except to keep trying until it takes. After several attempts it also tells me there are too many connections to my Tivo and I will need to reboot the device to attempt connection again.

I just blame it on the Android app being a bit shoddy.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bolt streaming OOH works great on all my android devices. One cellphone and three tablets.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Got a 41:4 download error to my Android (5.1.1, TiVoApp 3.2.5-1053089) phone, and a search found this thread. Deleted the partial download of the 1-hr show (got 13 minutes) and tried again, same show, 57:-1 error this time. Also a partial download. Tried a different show, got error 41:3. This was from my Roamio Plus connected via cat6 to my gigabit router. Phone is wirelessly connected to my parents' router. Basic quality (~170MB/hr)

Tried to download a 30min show from my Bolt, basic quality, crapped out at around 80MB out of 170MB. All shows I tried to download do stream fine to my phone (phone connected to fast wifi network).

Anyway, when did OOH streaming to PCs via online.tivo.com start working? I streamed a couple shows to my Win10 laptop this morning at my parents' house, from my Roamio Plus and then Bolt, both at my house. I gave up because it paused too often to buffer. My upload speed at home is only 3Mb/sec. I think I need better upload speed to stream OOH well, at least HD. Streaming to my phone, same wifi network/internet, is fine, no buffering. I think my phone is requesting lower quality (app shows it as 6/7 green dots, and it looks good), but my PC is requesting higher quality HD? My phone is 5" 1280x720, pc is 1920x1080.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

justen_m said:


> Anyway, when did OOH streaming to PCs via online.tivo.com start working?


I think a few weeks ago (could have been more)? 

Scott


----------



## Riblet2000 (Feb 8, 2005)

It hasn't. Still sucks rotten eggs.


----------



## ChurchillWS (Jan 25, 2017)

Wow, would not have known that OOH streaming through the site was working.


----------

